# It has begun...



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Or actually it will be soon. Got my Hotshot 1.6 Turbo Kit today. ill post pics when i get my digicam back. very complete kit i would say. although there were a few things i was kind of disappointed in, but nothing big. all the welding was done clean and piping is great... ends are bead-rolled. manifold was assembled with turbo and it came with the oil drain flange attached already, which was convienient. bypass valve is made by bosch and air filter was made by SPW (even though i thought they used K&N). the gauge pod is actually for a civic, which was a bit wierd, and came with autometer boost and oil pressure gauges. the intercooler looks nice, but looks smaller when its out of the car... but looks arent everything.

ill be putting it on after im done my auto-manual swap, which is to take place next month. overall, im pretty satisfied with the kit. id highly recommend it.  

Boost... here i come.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

and the fun begins....


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

keep us posted!! get those pics rolling.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes, would like to see some pics as you go along.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *Or actually it will be soon. Got my Hotshot 1.6 Turbo Kit today. ill post pics when i get my digicam back. very complete kit i would say. although there were a few things i was kind of disappointed in, but nothing big. all the welding was done clean and piping is great... ends are bead-rolled. manifold was assembled with turbo and it came with the oil drain flange attached already, which was convienient. bypass valve is made by bosch and air filter was made by SPW (even though i thought they used K&N). the gauge pod is actually for a civic, which was a bit wierd, and came with autometer boost and oil pressure gauges. the intercooler looks nice, but looks smaller when its out of the car... but looks arent everything.
> 
> ill be putting it on after im done my auto-manual swap, which is to take place next month. overall, im pretty satisfied with the kit. id highly recommend it.
> 
> Boost... here i come.  *


LOL! You doing an auto-manual swap? Can you keep me informed on how you do man? of the swap as well as the turbo setup...I'd really be intrested in it! Thanks! 
[email protected]->mail me ifyou can! Thanks man!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: It has begun...*



UNISH25 said:


> *LOL! You doing an auto-manual swap? Can you keep me informed on how you do man? of the swap as well as the turbo setup...I'd really be intrested in it! Thanks!
> [email protected]->mail me ifyou can! Thanks man! *


dont worry ill have a *DETAILED* writeup on the auto-manual swap just to help those who dare venture off to do it. and ill be doing a DETAILED writeup on the turbo install too.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Thank Yukawa... someone's finally doing an auto/manual swap on a B14.

If you had a detailed writeup, I'd pay money for it. Don't get any ideas...  that's just an idea how bad I'd like to see a detailed writeup done on this swap, because I'm fixing to do it myself and all I have to go on is the B13 swap someone did a while back.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya i think ill have the first complete detailed writeup for auto-manual and ga16de turbo install.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Make sure you get us a complete list for what parts we need to get like that other guy did. I don't wanna get the swap all finished then realize I forgot the lower crossmember and tranny mount or some other part that isn't present on the automatic then not be able to drive my car until I get it.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: It has begun...*



AznVirus said:


> *dont worry ill have a *DETAILED* writeup on the auto-manual swap just to help those who dare venture off to do it. and ill be doing a DETAILED writeup on the turbo install too. *


thanks AZN!!! I was really intrested in doing this swap !


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok heres the pics for the turbo kit. youll need a yahoo account to log in to them.

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/az...&.view=t&.done=http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what did you end up paying? 3299? or with the ECU reprogramming?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I ended up paying $3400 because I upgraded the Bosch BOV to a Greddy BOV and they were also able to throw in an HKS type-1 turbo timer. The Greddy BOV is a GREAT investment as the Bosch is made of plastic...high quality parts from Greddy.

ECU reprogramming runs $595 for the first upgrade, $100 for additional upgrade, and $385 for the aquamist upgrade (a nitrous switch module is included and detailed programming).

AznVirus, when I bought my kit they told me that their intercoolers have been upgraded to a larger size (toyo radiator stamp on top) from the smaller HKS. When I got mine I was surprised at the "small" appearance. In my opinion it doesn't seem to be any larger and it came all dented up...I might give them a call. What are your impressions (did you go through sergio or martha?)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you know I added up all the costs of my own turbo kit and it came to 2600 including the new exhaust, seperate ecu, ecu reprogram, new MAF and that damn overpriced "install kit" from Hotshot... 200 bucks for a stainless steel oil line, a couple T's and some teflon tape... 

anyways, I'm glad to see more people are buying the kit... it just opens up the doors for other companies to provide more support for us!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

xxskaboomx said:


> *I ended up paying $3400 because I upgraded the Bosch BOV to a Greddy BOV and they were also able to throw in an HKS type-1 turbo timer. The Greddy BOV is a GREAT investment as the Bosch is made of plastic...high quality parts from Greddy.
> 
> ECU reprogramming runs $595 for the first upgrade, $100 for additional upgrade, and $385 for the aquamist upgrade (a nitrous switch module is included and detailed programming).
> 
> AznVirus, when I bought my kit they told me that their intercoolers have been upgraded to a larger size (toyo radiator stamp on top) from the smaller HKS. When I got mine I was surprised at the "small" appearance. In my opinion it doesn't seem to be any larger and it came all dented up...I might give them a call. What are your impressions (did you go through sergio or martha?) *


i actually went through SR20Development in San Diego for my turbo kit. i ended up paying $3208 after tax, no shipping, and no ecu reprogramming. going through JWT directly for ECU.

which Greddy BOV did you end up getting? is it the actually BOV or is it the dual recirculating/BOV?

the intercooler does seem small in appearance, but i think mounted on the car it will seem a bit bigger. mine didnt come all dented up cause they wrapped it well.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

It's a Type-S BOV. I'm no expert but from what I've experienced...I'm not sure if our cars would be able to function at full performance with a BOV vent to the atmosphere because the ECU reads the amount of air that goes into the intake and past the MAF...

The ECU would still ignite the injectors based on that air measurement and thus causing the car to run rich after shifting (once again this is just my assumption, I do not have that much hands on experience with aftermarket BOV's).

I'm not sure if this is what you are asking? Here is a picture...you may be more experienced. Good luck!
 b.t.w. the link works...no prob


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya the type-s i believe is a recirculating/blow-off valve. it does both so you wont get as much a stumble between shifts as a full BOV, but your not running at optimum performance.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

That intercooler really looks small!(And yes looks aren't everything!!!) If that thing can provide the cooling , then its defenitly worth it. 

They said they upgraded it?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah, Martha (the owner's wife) told me my kit was taking longer to get put together than expected because they were waiting for the upgraded and bigger intercooler's...I've been out of town until today so I haven't gotten around to calling them and asking if the product I got was supposed to be bigger or if I got their upgrade...

The website advertises bigger intercoolers on the sr20det intercooler upgrade package...I'll report my findings at a later date


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Damn, I was hoping to get a smaller intercooler. Do you think they still offer the HKS one?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I don't think so...however, they may still be in contact with their old supplier.

Why would you want a smaller one? Worried about lag? I don't think there is that much of a difference...you're simply getting a better product for the same price...but the HKS intercooler may still be available upon request. Call them to find out. 626-303-0076


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I wanted the smaller one because the new one might not fit behind a Stillen front bumper.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

xxskaboomx said:


> *It's a Type-S BOV. I'm no expert but from what I've experienced...I'm not sure if our cars would be able to function at full performance with a BOV vent to the atmosphere because the ECU reads the amount of air that goes into the intake and past the MAF...
> 
> The ECU would still ignite the injectors based on that air measurement and thus causing the car to run rich after shifting (once again this is just my assumption, I do not have that much hands on experience with aftermarket BOV's).
> 
> ...


actuallly.. it would just be whenever you shift, it would shoot fire...


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *I wanted the smaller one because the new one might not fit behind a Stillen front bumper. *


Yeah, you'd just have to ask them about that. My guess is that there would be no problem. It's just an average size intercooler and imo it looks about the same as Mike Young's intercooler.



> _Originally posted by holy200sx_
> *actuallly.. it would just be whenever you shift, it would shoot fire...*


LOL...:thumbup:I'm looking to put some spark plugs near my exhaust and turn this beast into one monster dragger!!!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I just called Hotshot and they said the intercooler I got was definitely their "new" one. The HKS intercooler was "tiny" and about half as small. As far as the dents in my intercooler go, I would have to send it in to them for inspection if I'm not satisfied (too much work, it's not all that bad). BTW, great customer service with these guys!


----------

